# Requiem church..



## Mikeymutt (Feb 12, 2018)

Visited this place a little while back.i never knew what to expect when I walked in.i was actually totally shocked.a lovely gothic church with the organ still intact and all the pews still there.not one bit of vandalism.looking at the dust and decay it has been laying empty.all the windows still intact.just a few small holes.the place did have a sad vibe to it.this is prob the most beautiful derelict church I have been too.


----------



## mookster (Feb 12, 2018)

Very very nice.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow! That's stunning!!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 12, 2018)

That's a lovely little church. All it needs is the red carpet a steam clean and a polish over the wooden bits, and it will look good.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 12, 2018)

That is a beautiful place, captured with your usual superbness!


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 12, 2018)

That’s a stunner, so many great shots there mate. Really enjoyed that!


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 12, 2018)

What a beauty,thanks


----------



## night crawler (Feb 13, 2018)

That is quite stunning, nice find


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you all it's amazing what's on your doorstep.


----------



## Echo Seven (Feb 13, 2018)

Great Set!


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2018)

That's just a little bit special Mikey, Thanks
PS, nice Font


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 13, 2018)

wow. absolutely stunning. great find mate


----------



## HughieD (Feb 13, 2018)

Fantastic stuff Mikey. What a gem of a place. Love the "head" shot and the bell-pull. Great attention to detail as always.


----------



## Ha.zel (Feb 14, 2018)

This is lovely, so nice to see a place that's so untouched.


----------



## Kenco007 (Feb 18, 2018)

Beautiful photos


----------



## Pricus (Feb 26, 2018)

Really impressive stuff


----------



## Dhavilland (Feb 27, 2018)

Well, they don't make them like that anymore


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Gorgeous wood and windows! Crackin shot of the broken window and dead bird, admire your shots of detail mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you all.sadly it was not open for long.maybe that's a good thing as it was too good too get trashed


----------

